# Monty Hall problem



## discere (14. Nov 2012)

hallo, ich habe das Programm Monte Hall gemacht. Mein Programm sollte abhängig vom N diesea Spiel N-Mal für jede Strategie (Wechseln/ Nichtwechseln) ausführen. Das ERgebnis übereinstimmen ja gut.   Aber,  ich habe ein Verständnis Problem

Ich muss jede Strategie ("Wechseln", "Nichtwechseln") jeweils N-mal (also in Summe 2N) durchführen. Damit addieren sich die
relativen Häufigkeiten für den Erfolg von Wechseln und Nichtwechseln
nicht zwingend zu eins (insbesondere für kleine N).

Für genügend große N --> unendlich, sollten die relativen Häufigkeiten
gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten konvergieren und sich damit zu 1
addieren.

Wie soll ich die relativen Häufigkeiten gegen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten konvergieren und sich damit zu 1 addiren.
Villeicht kann mir ja einer helfen, dankbar wäre ich jedenfalls dafür. 



```
public class MonteHall1 {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		
		int obereGrenze = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
		double nichtwechseln = 0; 
		double wechseln = 0;	

	
		for (int n = 0; n < obereGrenze; ++n) {	
			int dor = (int) (Math.random()*3+1); 
			int vote = (int) (Math.random()*3+1); 
			int show = (int) (Math.random()*3+1); 
			
		while ((show == vote) || (show == door)) {
	                show = (int) (Math.random()*3+1); 
			}
			     
                if (door== vote) // Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Nichtwechseln
	    	nichtwechseln++;
				
		int otherdoor = (1+2+3) - show - vote; //Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Wechseln der Tür
		if (otherdoor == door)
			wechseln++;
		}
	
	
	
		System.out.println("Durchgeführte Experimente: " + obereGrenze);
		System.out.println("Nicht wechseln: " + nichtwechseln / obereGrenze);
		System.out.println("Wechseln: " + wechseln / obereGrenze);

	}
	
	

}
```


----------



## discere (14. Nov 2012)

Ich denke mal, ich soll "ein vollständiges Baumdiagramm" zusätzlich programmieren (mit Angabe aller Ergebnisse und der zugehörigen Wahrscheinlichkeiten) danach alle Summe => Ergebnis =1.


----------



## discere (14. Nov 2012)

discere hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal, ich soll "ein vollständiges Baumdiagramm" zusätzlich programmieren (mit Angabe aller Ergebnisse und der zugehörigen Wahrscheinlichkeiten) danach alle Summe => Ergebnis =1.



Ich habe meine Programmierung überprüfen.

Durchgeführte Experimente: 1000
Nicht wechseln: 0.341
Wechseln: 0.659

=> rel.Häufigkeit: 0,341 und 0.659 = 1. Das heisst, mein Programm ist richtig. oder ..???


----------



## Landei (14. Nov 2012)

Ja: Ziegenproblem ? Wikipedia


----------



## discere (14. Nov 2012)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ja: Ziegenproblem ? Wikipedia



Ja, Ziegenproblem


----------



## discere (14. Nov 2012)

?????????? hmm...


----------



## Landei (14. Nov 2012)

Na da wird doch die 1/3 zu 2/3 Wahrscheinlichkeit als Lösung angegeben, also wird dein Programm stimmen.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (15. Nov 2012)

Das Ziegenproblem mit drei Toren hat allerdings ein Problem.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Gewinnen, wenn man bleibt ist bei 1/3,
wenn man wechselt steigt sie auf 2/3, was zusammen 1 ergibt.
Wodurch das ganze relativ trivial bleibt.

Angenommen der Moderator hätte 4 Tore, einen Hauptpreis und drei Nieten und er öffnet wiederum nur ein Tor nach erfolgter Wahl.
Dann bekommt man folgende Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeiten

bleiben 25%
wechseln 37,5%
Was zusammenadiert deutlich weniger als 100% ergibt.


----------

